# (ahem)..i think: my vintage CAST iron > my DB carbon skillet.



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 21, 2017)

i am not having the best time with my DuBeyer carbon pan. i just dont love it. every time you make a mistake and try something, leave it on too long..etc. and you cause some food to stick beyond wiping with a paper towel..game over. the next try will be a mess if you have to do anything more to wash it clean. i truly just boil away the mess. get it simmering, wad up a paper towel and drop it in and push it around with a wooden spoon. i lose seasoning; precious seasoning every time. i put away both my old Griswold pans to force myself to really give the carbon pan a go. today was the day for corn beef hash. any more corn beef and i will scream  but i had to use up the last chunk. 

chopped up some beef, some old bake potato, and some cooked cabbage. i used both pans side by side. carbon vs cast. i literally had to wash dust out of the cast since it has been so long. heated them both up, oiled them..dumped in the hash. right away..i just knew it. my carbon pan flipped on the tractor-beam and sucked the food onto the bottom. i did my usually game of "pan-chicken" where i dare myself to not touch it. no stirring, no poking..hoping the bottom crusts over and releases. the carbon pan was like a ice skating rink right from the dump. nothing stuck! granted i think vintage cast kicks ass on the newer stuff..but the difference was profound. in the end i just scraped the food out of the carbon pan and dumped it all into my cast. game over.

fill the carbon with water, wad up some paper towel, and cuss at myself for losing "pan-chicken" yet again. 

i have a carbon wok that wont stick chow-fun noodles, so i know it is a possibility.  and those noodles are like food velcro.


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 21, 2017)

I know the pain... i have the same fight with my debuyer.

And totally agree on the wok front. Cheap carbon woks seem to take seasoning so easily and nothing sticks.


----------



## rami_m (Mar 22, 2017)

So you are saying debuyers are the shuns of the pan world.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 22, 2017)

I love my debuyer carbons....sorry they're not working out for you. Mine definitely sucked the first few months, but 2 years later they're the only skillets I want to use at the house.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 22, 2017)

rami_m said:


> So you are saying debuyers are the shuns of the pan world.



Actually they're more like the Tojiro DP or Fujiwara FKH. Or even the Victorinox Fibrox... Over here they're dirt cheap. Definitly the best bang for the buck I ever bought in pans, and virtually indestructable.

I actually never encountered much problems; once it has a proper coating its baby-bottom-smooth. The only issue I have occasionally had, is that if you have to clean them up right after cooking. And not because of rust issues. For some reason that I cannot explain when you leave the pan with fats that solidify (like butter for example), the seasoning washes off when you finally when you finally clean the pan. 
Otherwise, no issues. Just coat it in a thin layer of linseed oil, heat (either in oven or on stove), repeat. I've even made fatty pancakes with bacon & cheese in them, no problems.


----------



## valgard (Mar 22, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Actually they're more like the Tojiro DP or Fujiwara FKH. Or even the Victorinox Fibrox... Over here they're dirt cheap. Definitly the best bang for the buck I ever bought in pans, and virtually indestructable.



Jovidah, would you mind giving me an idea of how much would they cost over there? And you are talking about local stores or online?


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 22, 2017)

If you shop around a bit you can get the 28cm for 25 euros (I got it for 20 in a good sale) and the 32cm for about 30-ish euros (or slightly less on a good sale). Since they're used a lot in restaurants they're on sale quite often at restaurant wholesalers. They actually have the best prices for these pans. There are a few online retailers selling them but they're generally not the cheapest - unless they are targetted at restaurants and food retailers.

That's the Acier Carbone model by the way. Oddly enough most big consumer stores choose to sell the more expensive Mineral-B version. Which is the exact same pan with some beeswax on it just so it won't rust in the store. Total rip-off.

In comparison, the cheapest 'plain' cast iron pan here is the Lodge Logic, but it tends to still for around 50 euros for a 26cm model. Around 70 for the 30cm model.


----------



## valgard (Mar 22, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> If you shop around a bit you can get the 28cm for 25 euros (I got it for 20 in a good sale) and the 32cm for about 30-ish euros (or slightly less on a good sale). Since they're used a lot in restaurants they're on sale quite often at restaurant wholesalers.
> 
> That's the Acier Carbone model by the way. Oddly enough most stores choose to sell the more expensive Mineral-B version. Which is the exact same pan with some beeswax on it just so it won't rust in the store. Total rip-off.



Thx, you are right I can't see that model around here only the mineral-B and it didn't seem dirt cheap to me. Will look around for the acier and see if I can find some interesting price.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah I'd steer away from the Mineral-B. You're paying a hefty premium (1,5 to twice the cost usually) just for some beeswax which you're actually instructed to remove before first usage. It's paying more for more trouble.
But really restaurant supply stores is where you should go for the cheaper model. Even if deBuyer isn't as cheap there (due to shipping across atlantic) I'm sure you can find a more local comparable alternative. There really isn't any reason these pans should be as expensive as they're sometimes sold for.


----------



## daveb (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't know. I've got the Min B and for 60ish a pan I like em. Cast iron does take seasoning better and lasts forever but it takes three guys to more it from the pantry to the stove.

Boom, if you want to put a stamp on it, I'll buy the stamp


----------



## bkultra (Mar 22, 2017)

It all evens out imo... Cast iron takes longer to get a good seasoning a holds on to it longer. While carbon steel is both easier to apply and lose. Sure carbon steel is not as uniform looking, but the performance is nearly the same.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 22, 2017)

daveb said:


> I don't know. I've got the Min B and for 60ish a pan I like em. Cast iron does take seasoning better and lasts forever but it takes three guys to more it from the pantry to the stove.
> 
> Boom, if you want to put a stamp on it, I'll buy the stamp



Well I'm not saying it's a bad pan. Heck, it's a great pan. The problem is that it's exactly the same pan, just a whole lot more expensive.


----------



## StonedEdge (Mar 22, 2017)

I'd take an old, beat up, unmarked mystery cast iron pan over a debuyers any day. I absolutely love never cleaning my cast irons with anything but super hot water&#8203;. The seasoning is worth more than the pan itself in terms of non-adhesion of food and the taste it gives. I don't think I could live without my huge cast iron grill pan haha


----------



## daveb (Mar 22, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Well I'm not saying it's a bad pan. Heck, it's a great pan. The problem is that it's exactly the same pan, just a whole lot more expensive.



Thats not been my experience. I've had what's called a DB Blue Steel pan. Didn't ever want to season right and I "lost" it in a move. The Min B has worked very well for me.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 22, 2017)

daveb said:


> Thats not been my experience. I've had what's called a DB Blue Steel pan. Didn't ever want to season right and I "lost" it in a move. The Min B has worked very well for me.



Mineral B line is the same as the Acier Carbonne line. They are _not_ the same as the Blue Steel / Force Bleu line... Apart from the surface treatment that line is also thinner. 
Can't really comment on the performance of those as the thinner gauge led me to steer away from them. I had a cheapo no-brand pan as a tester that was also just 2mm and it had issues with head spreading / hotspots. I suspect that line has the same issue.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 22, 2017)

Boon, I'm thinking your not getting your pan hot enough before cooking. These pans love heat and patina well when used. I don't baby mine at all, no oiling before putting away BS. I don't clean them with soap, just hot water and nylon brush. The handles on the DB pans suck, mine are all rusted and peeling. I reached out to their customer service department and they never responded. 

My new favorite carbon pans are

Spring USA Blackline. I have two and they patina faster as my Shigfusa. 

http://www.wasserstrom.com/restaura...-40-28-blackline-swisssteel-11-fry-pan-553117


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 22, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Boon, I'm thinking your not getting your pan hot enough before cooking. These pans love heat and patina well when used. I don't baby mine at all, no oiling before putting away BS. I don't clean them with soap, just hot water and nylon brush. The handles on the DB pans suck, mine are all rusted and peeling. I reached out to their customer service department and they never responded.



Interesting; I never had any issues with the handles, no rust whatsoever. Although I did season mine with at least a few coatings. 
And I agree about not overdoing the maintenance. I never oil after putting them away either... just dry them well after washing. Never had any problems with it. If they wanted love and care they shouldn't have been so cheap. Occasionally I even use some soap and no problems there; doesn't really hurt the seasoning. As I said I only get into problems when I get lazy in cleaning up the butter...


----------



## guari (Mar 22, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Boon, I'm thinking your not getting your pan hot enough before cooking. These pans love heat and patina well when used.



+1

Does your seasoning feel sticky or glassy?


----------



## DaveInMesa (Mar 22, 2017)

I love this crap... 
Spring USA® Blackline SwissSteel Fry Pan 
Country Of Origin: Hong Kong S.A.R. of China


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 22, 2017)

Each pan is a little different. U use high heat with the 8, 10, 12, 14 and Country pan are black as tar, dry, not sticky, but not glassy smooth patina either. My crepe pan never sees high heat so its sorta patina'd and splotchy. All of the pants that have a clear lacquered stick handle are rusted underneath and its flaking off where the handle meets the pan. 




guari said:


> +1
> 
> Does your seasoning feel sticky or glassy?


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 22, 2017)

DaveInMesa said:


> I love this crap...
> Spring USA® Blackline SwissSteel Fry Pan
> Country Of Origin: Hong Kong S.A.R. of China


They make the price in USA? :biggrin:



Mucho Bocho said:


> Each pan is a little different. U use high heat with the 8, 10, 12, 14 and Country pan are black as tar, dry, not sticky, but not glassy smooth patina either. My crepe pan never sees high heat so its sorta patina'd and splotchy. All of the pants that have a clear lacquered stick handle are rusted underneath and its flaking off where the handle meets the pan.



Excessively sweaty palms?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 22, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Boon, I'm thinking your not getting your pan hot enough before cooking. These pans love heat and patina well when used. I don't baby mine at all, no oiling before putting away BS. I don't clean them with soap, just hot water and nylon brush. The handles on the DB pans suck, mine are all rusted and peeling. I reached out to their customer service department and they never responded.
> 
> My new favorite carbon pans are
> 
> ...



i typically put the pan over my lowest setting while i am gathering or fast chopping something..then i put the spurs to it with my turbo burner. 

i might try to get it even hotter..thanks for the new thing to try.


----------



## tomsch (Mar 22, 2017)

I too have retired my carbon in favor of my vintage Griswolds. The vintage CI is pretty much non-stick at this point.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 22, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> All of the pants that have a clear lacquered stick handle are rusted underneath and its flaking off where the handle meets the pan.



I take it you have top style?





I have the bottom type (silvery coated) and don't see too many of the clear ones nowadays makes me wonder what's happening under mine lol.

If I had smooth vintage CI I probably wouldn't bother with the CS


----------



## arny1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Has anyone tried the Solid Tecknics pans?


----------



## Matus (Mar 23, 2017)

I had a DB carbone plus that I had to give away because it bowed-out too much (it was too large for our ceran cooktop), but I got a VERY stable patina on it. I only cleaned it with water and metal sponge and it was impossible to scratch the seasoning. I have often burned-out the rest oil after cleaning (and wiping with a paper towel).

I have not a smaller carbon pan from Turk (which is graet and SUPER flat) plus a Spring Black Line which in basic behavior reminds of DB, but I have it too short to judge.

I can properly compare to cast iron as I only have Skeppshult for pancakes (which I LOVE since the pnacake No.1), but I may get a proper cast iron skillet later.


----------



## krx927 (Mar 23, 2017)

I am quite satisfied with mine. I have 28 and 34 cm and they are keeping seasoning quite well. I had some issues creating seasoning on the larger one as I do not have ultra large gas burner, but at the end it is fine. 

Jovidah: yesterday I was doing some nice steak and at the end I used some butter. I must say that I experienced the issue you were talking about butter, seasoning was slightly washed away, but no biggie. Next time i will wash it while still warm.


----------



## perneto (Mar 23, 2017)

I have 3 de Buyer (bought cheap in France), which I'm pretty happy with. Lately I came across:
http://www.darto.org/ and 
http://www.turk-metall.de/cms/index..._id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26&lang=en

which both seem pretty cool; I like the single-piece construction.


----------



## Anton (Mar 23, 2017)

arny1 said:


> Has anyone tried the Solid Tecknics pans?



I have two - they work very well but they have the same small drawbacks/care as above. Sear like crazy


----------



## arny1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks Anton, I like the one piece design and seasoning is not a problem. Being Australian made and all I think some of these are for me.


----------



## TopperHarley (Mar 27, 2017)

on which kind of hob do you guys use the pan, at the moment i just have an electric hob and i wonder if it would work well because some people write about warped pans but then again some say that only appears when you use them wrong


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 27, 2017)

I use gas. They're usually on my 3-ring wok burner (which actually spreads the heat quite nicely).
Before this I had electric with cast-iron plates and admittedly I had a lot more issues with stuff bending and warping. That piece of crap was a real pan-killer.


----------



## DDPslice (Mar 28, 2017)

no problems with my DB, though yea my Griswold is the star in my eye. I have to say, after going from a gas to a coil and now back to gas I hardly ever used my DB on the coil. It was THE WORST. The coils of course, not the pan. Also maybe Boom, cooking potatoes??? on your DB with sticking issues????whhhyyyyy..... If you can't cook a sunny side egg then don't go to potatoes man! If your a masochist then by all means try an omelette. You should promote your DB to Executive Bacon Pan until a sexy seasoning has flourished. But start with meats, no oil. Get it hot but not smoking oil hot and begin, then pan frying, then maybe sauteing(sp) onions, mushrooms, things. I use a metal spackle tool as a spatula. As for a washing soap either deglaze as you've been doing but I've found that washing soda aka Sodium Carbonate is a good cleaner for getting off excess oil but it's not as extreme/harsh as Palmolive diaper rash grade soap, and doesn't strip the seasoning while getting the 'I just cooked' smell off your pan. You can make Sodium Carbonate by baking Sodium Bicarbonate (baking soda) vids on youtube.


----------



## Bromo33333 (Apr 3, 2017)

My carbon pan is Matfer Bourgea, and it takes the "seasoning" pretty fast, but they (or really any) are one of those things that are "high fuss, high reward" - to initially season they instructed to cook potato peels with salt and oil as the "dish #1" and that seemed to work really well to get things moving.

I have found that the "patina" + a drop of oil will have eggs sliding around on it easily. But sometimes when you char or burn something, the cleaning will remove some of the patina and you have to go back a re-season. Two steps forward and one step back. 

I like it loads better than Stainless skillets.

I like it less than cast iron (well seasoned) for cooking steak-like meats.

I am not a big fan of teflon based nonstick, but will use it for some sauce based cooking happily.

It reminds me a little of my LP turntable (audio) - it takes a little precision, care and fussing - but the rewards are more than worth it.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 4, 2017)

DDPslice said:


> no problems with my DB, though yea my Griswold is the star in my eye. I have to say, after going from a gas to a coil and now back to gas I hardly ever used my DB on the coil. It was THE WORST. The coils of course, not the pan. Also maybe Boom, cooking potatoes??? on your DB with sticking issues????whhhyyyyy..... If you can't cook a sunny side egg then don't go to potatoes man! If your a masochist then by all means try an omelette. You should promote your DB to Executive Bacon Pan until a sexy seasoning has flourished. But start with meats, no oil. Get it hot but not smoking oil hot and begin, then pan frying, then maybe sauteing(sp) onions, mushrooms, things. I use a metal spackle tool as a spatula. As for a washing soap either deglaze as you've been doing but I've found that washing soda aka Sodium Carbonate is a good cleaner for getting off excess oil but it's not as extreme/harsh as Palmolive diaper rash grade soap, and doesn't strip the seasoning while getting the 'I just cooked' smell off your pan. You can make Sodium Carbonate by baking Sodium Bicarbonate (baking soda) vids on youtube.



I think the major weak spot of all these carbon steel pans is that their heat conductivity isn't as good, so they tend not to perform too well on coils and other crappy stoves. Even if they don't bend they create hot spots. A few mm of carbon steel just cannot keep up with good aluminium.
Works pretty damn great on my 3-ring wok burner though.


----------



## DDPslice (Apr 9, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> I think the major weak spot of all these carbon steel pans is that their heat conductivity isn't as good, so they tend not to perform too well on coils and other crappy stoves. Even if they don't bend they create hot spots. A few mm of carbon steel just cannot keep up with good aluminium.
> Works pretty damn great on my 3-ring wok burner though.



Haha I BET! I wish I had some insane heat, my gas burner is a propane soft flame, a million times better then the coil but still... grass is always greener I guess. Hot spots for days though, I would leave the pan on a 3 or 4 on the dial for about 10-15 minutes before doing anything. And if there is anything worse than nails on a chalkboard is a DB on a coil, that scratching sound gives me chills thinking about it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 12, 2017)

hmm..

korean pancakes are laying down a damn fine seasoning...avoiding a scrubbing like the plague.


----------



## buffhr (Apr 14, 2017)

Bought a Mineral B 1.5 weeks ago as they were on sale 28cm (base is 20 or 22cm forget) (37) at a local shop. Love how the pan seers, however the seasoning is a real b... Cant seem to get it to stick on the bottom of the pan, but the sides are rock hard and silky smooth...

Seems like i'm doing it like most as well witch has me scratching my head...

Heat the pan up on the stove (induction (23cm) or gas have used both, ), season with flax seed oil wipe off then shove in oven at 275C (527F) for 1-1.5 hrs then turn oven off and let cool in the oven, rinse and repeat... Actually seasoned it 8x before seering some steaks for first use. and the seasoning came off from under the steaks. U could clearly see the shape of those strip steaks in the bottom of the pan.

Pulled it all off, repeasted it 6x, then seared entrcote roast same thing the initial spot of the roast had slightly come off...

Pulled it off and started again 7x seasoning, and yesterday I seared another roast and same thing, decided id just go with it and seasoned over it,at this point uneven is least of my probs. Tonight I seared medalions wrapped in bacon and the bacon stuck badly so after I was done the searing added 1 cup of water to the pan and scrubed with a washcloth at the end of a wood spoon and the seasoning just lifted up.

Granted this is my first carbon pan, however never had issues with cast iron... And im searing the same way.

However few questions, could the heat I use for searing be too high for the carbon pan and thats why its comming off? I usually warm it up slowly, e.g. med heat for 5-15 mins and raise it to smoke point/max add my oil (avocado oil or rapeseed oil, I think its rapeseed in Finnish is rypsiöljy) and well for the induction hobb max is about 12k BTU and gas is 12.5k, on my cast iron this was never a problem.

Ever see the seasoning on sides stay firm and hard but on bottom come off after every cook?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 14, 2017)

Buf, These are ugly pans that are made to get uglier. Pre-seasoning a carbon steel pan is designed to just patina it, keeping it from rusting when washed. The only way you're going to get the pan with a stable season is to cook with it often over ripping high heat. It can still take years and one good acidic sauce will do major damage. Ya just got to wack the heat with these pans, Also don't use soap with cleaning the interior. Despite popular believe, they don't need a post oil and warming either.


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 15, 2017)

@buffhr - my :2cents:
I had a lot of trouble trying to season my De Buyer with flaxseed oil. Posted in another thread - http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ust-is-the-seasoning-on-your-DuBuyer-skillet/
Restarted using the same technique but using peanut oil. Great results.


----------



## buffhr (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks for the information Mucho and Marek will def give that a try!


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 16, 2017)

@buffhr - Please bear in mind, I'm the odd one out. Most people did OK seasoning with flaxseed.


----------



## buffhr (Apr 16, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> @buffhr - Please bear in mind, I'm the odd one out. Most people did OK seasoning with flaxseed.



Yeah well seems I am in the same boat... when just deglazing the pan with water and running a rag on the bottom makes the seasoning come up(only from bottom tho sides are still rock hard and smooth...


----------



## ecrphoto (May 9, 2017)

I've been on Matfer instead of Debuyer lately and it's a big upgrade. Finally enjoying more than my cast irons.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 14, 2018)

OMG..what a pain!! but i have come around the corner.

yesterday, with held breath, i put an expensive piece of wild salmon into my hot DB pan. i just let it sear, didnt touch a thing. i'll be a monkey's uncle!! the fish released off the pan. i have not tried to fry an egg, but that is soon.


----------



## strumke (Feb 14, 2018)

I just bought the DB omelet pan for $40 from Amazon. Seasoned it with Crisco about 6 times and my eggs aren't sticking at all. Seasoning is a very dark brown and the spots that were sticky were not seasoned well (possibly from not letting the fat burn on enough there). I'm only using this for eggs and things cooked in bacon fat.


----------



## Pudu (Feb 14, 2018)

I threw out my DB a few weeks ago. That thing was too damn much trouble. I have a 20 year old steel wok, a 10 year old cast iron pan, and a 3 year old flat bottom wok, all of which bring me much joy, but the DB had been seasoned, used, sanded, and re-seasoned too many times to make it worth my while any more, and it always disappointed. It worked if you played by its extremely specific and limiting rules ... but honestly I could no longer be arsed. Was pleased to see the back of it.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 14, 2018)

Pudu said:


> I threw out my DB a few weeks ago. That thing was too damn much trouble. I have a 20 year old steel wok, a 10 year old cast iron pan, and a 3 year old flat bottom wok, all of which bring me much joy, but the DB had been seasoned, used, sanded, and re-seasoned too many times to make it worth my while any more, and it always disappointed. It worked if you played by its extremely specific and limiting rules ... but honestly I could no longer be arsed. Was pleased to see the back of it.


Wow. I must say that I actually quite like mine


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 14, 2018)

decades of using them with no problems.


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 14, 2018)

Pudu said:


> I threw out my DB a few weeks ago. That thing was too damn much trouble. I have a 20 year old steel wok, a 10 year old cast iron pan, and a 3 year old flat bottom wok, all of which bring me much joy, but the DB had been seasoned, used, sanded, and re-seasoned too many times to make it worth my while any more, and it always disappointed. It worked if you played by its extremely specific and limiting rules ... but honestly I could no longer be arsed. Was pleased to see the back of it.


Only had mine ~one year, not decades like @HRC_64, but I love it. Wouldn't dream of parting with it. Only problem is getting others to wash without using detergent. Even when that happens, it doesn't take too long to re-season.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 14, 2018)

Marek07 said:


> Only problem is getting others to wash without using detergent. Even when that happens, it doesn't take too long to re-season.



+1


----------



## buffhr (Feb 15, 2018)

Quite honestly i just think some Debuyers are better then others...

First DB i got was a 28in min B pan, horrible to season and seasoning always just peels off...
The wife got me a 28in Min b "country frypan" with dual handles the other day and that was a breeze to season and the seasoning is perfect...

Both pans were done in the same manner... I even cleaned up the first pan and redid it from scratch same time as the other and both pans acts totally differently when it comes to holding on to their seasoning.


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 15, 2018)

CARBONE PLUS 

https://www.debuyer.com/en/products/carbone-plus-round-frying-pan-with-iron-handle


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 15, 2018)

buffhr said:


> Quite honestly i just think some Debuyers are better then others...
> 
> First DB i got was a 28in min B pan, horrible to season and seasoning always just peels off...
> The wife got me a 28in Min b "country frypan" with dual handles the other day and that was a breeze to season and the seasoning is perfect...
> ...



hmm..mine is a mineral B.

my crappy wok from some mystery company..is way better seasoned!


----------



## panda (Feb 15, 2018)

i will take it off your hands, ill send you shipping money.


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 16, 2018)

my DB Carbone plus is just great, you have to take care not to damage the seasoning but I love it

Mostly use it with ghee or goose fat, butter does not work so well for me in that pan.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 16, 2018)

panda said:


> i will take it off your hands, ill send you shipping money.



not quite there yet..

as i said, i might have come around the corner. this summer i am doing more backyard cooking. its in the rotation.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 13, 2018)

It would appear that the pan and I have reach an understanding. 

Its is very non-stick now. Using it in the backyard was the key. Its fun getting it rocket hot and sliding in some protein. Sometimes it immediately welds on to the pan; but if I stay calm, it will release shortly afterwards. 

Good times.


----------



## aaamax (May 14, 2018)

boomchakabowwow said:


> not quite there yet..
> 
> as i said, i might have come around the corner. this summer i am doing more backyard cooking. its in the rotation.



Herein lies the key as far as my experiences have been over the last 30 years. The restaurant grade carbon pans absolutely kick ass on restaurant grade ranges. A blasting inferno outdoors is probably the next best thing.
SOOOOOO many times I have failed miserably on a home stove top. The only thing I know that will succeed for me 100% of the time is the old Cast types and it must be because of the more even heat distribution due to the mass. 
So boys and girls, the moral to the story is: enjoy your $5 thriftstore cast iron finds, they are terrific.
Cheers.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 26, 2018)

Just about there. Two years in. 

Two years! My handle is taking a beating. I’m just putting the entire pan into my propane grill these days. Just let it get blistering hot. Then a splash of oil, and plop in the protein. This was not easy to season. Not for me.


----------

